# PM ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbote, Das BUMB und die Suche nach dem „sachlichen Grund"



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Das BUMB und die Suche nach dem „sachlichen Grund“!​*





Am 20. Januar 2016 wurden vom Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB) die Entwürfe für die_ „Verordnung über die Festsetzung des Naturschutzgebietes Fehmarnbelt“_ vorgestellt. 

Mit dieser Verordnung will die Bundesumweltministerin Barbara Hendricks in großen Teilen des Fehmarnbelts das Angeln verbieten. Seitdem leistet das Organisationteam Anglerdemo Widerstand und fordert nach wie vor eine bislang fehlende fundierte wissenschaftliche Begründung für das Angelverbot.

Am 07.09.2017 strahlte der NDR im Magazin DAS! den Beitrag „Forschungsschiff erkundet Schutzgebiete der Ostsee“ (http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...undet-Schutzgebiete-der-Ostsee,dasx12224.html) aus. 

Im Rahmen des „AWZ-Projektes 4: Erfassung, Bewertung und Kartierung benthiescher Arten und Biotope“ ist das Leibnitz-Institut für Ostseeforschung Warnemünde vom Bundesamt für Naturschutz (BfN) beauftragt worden, die Schutzgebiete Fehmarnbelt, Kadetrinne, Adlergrund und Oderbank in der deutschen Ostsee zu kartieren und zu bewerten. 
Das Projekt hat eine Laufzeit vom 01.01.2015 bis 31.12.2018.

Auf der Internetseite des Leibnitz-Institut wird zum Projekt folgendes ausgeführt: _„Vor der Feststellung des Umweltzustandes heimischer Seegebiete stehen jedoch grundlegende Fragen, deren Beantwortung eine Grundvoraussetzung für eine wissenschaftlich fundierte Bewertung des Umweltzustandes und ein zielführendes Monitoringkonzept darstellt. ... Die in den Vorgängerprojekten begonnene Bearbeitung dieser Fragestellungen soll im vorliegenden Projekt fortgeführt werden.“ _

Das BfN bewertet im FFH-Bericht 2013 die Gefährdung des Lebensraumtyps „Riffe“ durch das Angeln/Angelsport als gering. Die größten Beeinträchtigungen und Gefährdungen entstehen für den Lebensraumtyp durch den Sand- und Kiesabbau, die Meerwasserverschmutzung, die Fischerei, durch den Stickstoffeintrag und durch den Klimawandel.

Bis heute kann aber niemand wissenschaftlich nachweisen, dass die Freizeitfischerei die Schutzgebiete erheblich schädigt. Dr. Christopher Zimmernann, Leiter des Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei, führte hierzu jüngst in einem Interview gegenüber den Lübecker Nachrichten aus: 
_„Die Politik kann natürlich jederzeit beschließen, dass ganzjährig fischereifreie Zonen notwendig sind. Ich habe allerdings Probleme, der Argumentation, mit der die ganzjährigen Verbote begründet werden, aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht zu folgen. Zu fragen ist doch, was ist das Schutzgut in diesen Gebieten? Sind es rastende Wasservögel? Dann wären für die Rastzeiten Einschränkungen des Motorbootverkehrs sinnvoll. Oder sollen die Riffe, die Kinderstube für viele Fische, geschützt werden? Dann verbietet sich die Fischerei mit Grundschleppnetzen. Im Fall der Angelfischerei, die den Meeresboden und die Riffe nicht beeinträchtigt, überzeugt mich die Argumentation des Bundes-Umweltministeriums nicht.“_

Im aktuellen Beitrag des NDR stellten die beteiligten Wissenschaftler fest: 
_„Wir wissen alle, dass die Nutzung der Meere in den letzten Jahrzehnten dramatisch zugenommen hat und jetzt möchte das Bundesamt für Naturschutz (BfN) gerne wissen, wo sind die besonders schützenswerten Gebiete. Schützenswert im Sinne von Brutstätten für verschiedene Arten, aber auch Nahrungsgebiete für den Dorsch oder Tauchenten und andere Vögel, die von den Muscheln und anderen Arten leben.“_

Lars Wernicke vom Organisationsteam Anglerdemo: 
_„Ist dies die Suche nach einer neuen Argumentation für das  Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt oder findet hier endlich eine seriöse Wissenschaft statt? – Eine neutrale Bestandserhebung, darauf eine Bewertung der zu schützenden Tier- und Pflanzenarten sowie eine Feststellung der schädigenden Eingriffe und im Abschluss ggf. der Erlass einer Verordnung auf Basis eines zielführenden Monitoringkonzeptes.“
_

Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie unter:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/
http://www.wassertourismus-sh.com/angeln

Anglerdemo 4.0 
anglerdemo@online.de
Konto: WiSH , Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


Heiligenhafen, den 21. Juli 2017	
Lars Wernicke


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: PM ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbote, Das BUMB und die Suche nach dem „sachlichen Grund"*

Persönliche Meinung ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke dazu:



> *Natürlich haben wir auch eine persönliche Meinung zu diesem Thema!*
> 
> Gemäß den Aussagen des Bundesumweltministeriums ist dort seit mindestens 2 Jahren bekannt, dass sich im Fehmarnbelt flächendeckend zu schützende benthiesche Arten und Bitope befinden, die nahezu ausschließlich durch Angler erheblich gestört werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: PM ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbote, Das BUMB und die Suche nach dem „sachlichen Grund"*

Ich kann mich immer nur wieder bedanken bei Lars Wernicke und ANGLERDEMO:

Es hat schon seinen Grund:



Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke


----------

